# EAR TAGS/FUTAKI HORNS



## zigzag

Just noticed them on a friends two year old. Pretty neat to see them on both ears. My dog does not have them.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Our 20mth old bitch River has them on both ears!! 
She is an import from Hungary, the tags come with the 'myth' that the dogs that carry them are good/great hunters  

We thought them a little strange at first but have grown to love them on her!
She actually has one on one ear and two on the other!
She's not fussed about you touching them when you play with her ears!!! ;D

I'll try and get some pic's up later to show!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple

Willie does not have them, but in the past I have seen them on a couple of different dogs. I think they're cute!!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Couple of 'tag' pic's as promised!

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-Lj9gPdf/0/XL/i-Lj9gPdf-XL.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-CKNjGCT/0/XL/i-CKNjGCT-XL.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-zxHGjTD/0/XL/i-zxHGjTD-XL.jpg

And yes the 'myth' has turned out to be true she's a fine little 'Hunter', point's for fun and very hunt driven. She will make a great mum someday. 

Hobbsy


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Ellie has these!! Never knew they had a name or a meaning.


----------



## hobbsy1010

FLgg, now you know!!! 

You too have a 'Special One'!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner

The "Red devil" moniker is even more appropriate for these crazy dogs. What do the horns feel like?


----------



## tknafox2

These are amazing, I had never heard of them before... I sure don't remember any on Foxy.
http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/futaki.htm


----------



## lonestar

Ah, the famous Futaki line, the grand daddy of the American bred Vizsla.! It's like wearing one of those little galloping men on your polo shirt.

Mine has THREE, a prominent one on each ear, and a very special one tucked on the inside of his left ear..and my favorite one to twirl.


----------



## zigzag

hobbsy1010 said:


> Couple of 'tag' pic's as promised!
> 
> http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-Lj9gPdf/0/XL/i-Lj9gPdf-XL.jpg
> 
> http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-CKNjGCT/0/XL/i-CKNjGCT-XL.jpg
> 
> http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-zxHGjTD/0/XL/i-zxHGjTD-XL.jpg
> 
> And yes the 'myth' has turned out to be true she's a fine little 'Hunter', point's for fun and very hunt driven. She will make a great mum someday.
> 
> 
> Is that a Onpoint V?
> 
> Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010

Zigzag, she is from Vadazsfai kennel in Hungary.

But now lives in Wales (uk) with us 

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan

lonestar said:


> Ah, the famous Futaki line, the grand daddy of the American bred Vizsla.! It's like wearing one of those little galloping men on your polo shirt.
> 
> Mine has THREE, a prominent one on each ear, and a very special one tucked on the inside of his left ear..and my favorite one to twirl.


@ Lonester ;D ;D ;D PLEASE... Show us, even one pug ...illustrious career breeder...


None on Sammy, heard the rumors when I was a kid, never met a dog with these horns


----------



## Carolina Blue

I voted that Kiya has 1 horn (inside of ear) but she actually has another on the outside of the same ear. I swear it just came up. I was cleaning her ears and had this topic on my mind..maybe that is why I just noticed..or I'm just going crazy! ???


----------



## Saltwater Soul

Ours has one on each ear. We call them her devil horns. These devil horns are offset by her angel wings on her shoulders.


----------



## Rudy

Data the man who can 

Lonepacker a pacer

give him time

all these dogs, handlers, guides its so hard to meet the Ozz sister in drag"

Pics are coming soon ;D one high heel stuck and the make up kit : :-* :'(

Like fighting

its the pace  ;D

lmao

all mine sport tat ears only

pace


----------



## hobbsy1010

Well there we go again..........

Another innocent thread spoiled by the forums regular

KNUCKLE HEAD'S!!!!!!!  :-\



datacan said:


> lonestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the famous Futaki line, the grand daddy of the American bred Vizsla.! It's like wearing one of those little galloping men on your polo shirt.
> 
> Mine has THREE, a prominent one on each ear, and a very special one tucked on the inside of his left ear..and my favorite one to twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> @ Lonester ;D ;D ;D PLEASE... Show us, even one pug ...illustrious career breeder...
> 
> 
> None on Sammy, heard the rumors when I was a kid, never met a dog with these horns
Click to expand...




Rudy said:


> Data the man who can
> 
> Lonepacker a pacer
> 
> give him time
> 
> all these dogs, handlers, guides its so hard to meet the Ozz sister in drag"
> 
> Pics are coming soon ;D one high heel stuck and the make up kit : :-* :'(
> 
> Like fighting
> 
> its the pace  ;D
> 
> lmao
> 
> all mine sport tat ears only
> 
> pace



Your always going to get a couple of 'bad apples' that want to spoil the crop!!!! :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan

You naive, LOL? Like to be spoon-fed nonsense? 

Spend some time and help out a little if you know dogs. Write, and back it up with real proof. Nonsense anyone can google. 
Ask Lone to back up the claim he is a breeder, LOL otherwise it's just Disney fantasy. 

BLOKE.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Naive.....maybe!

Spoon-fed nonsense.......well yes, guilty of reading your post's!

Help out a little........if I can lighten up somebody's day, then I consider that I have helped them!

Anyone can Google........ yep, YOU are living proof of that, your endless supply of quotes, pics and 'fact's' sure back that up!

Lone as a breeder........ If and when ready to do so! No pressure!

Disney fantasy........ Got to be Dumbo ( October 23, 1941) a classic underdog tail, with a 'mouse' as his best friend!!!

Hope this helps

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan

What outcome do you wish to achieve today?

Don't beat around the bush. 

What of what I post conflicts with your way of dog training?
Be specific!


----------



## hobbsy1010

No 'outcome' required today, as it's just become tomorrow here!!!!

So Goodnight all, Bloke signing out!!!!

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## datacan

, LOL 
Gotta love the Internet. 

I spent some real money on dogs and dog training. Sharing free on this site and without anything to gain. I'm no salesman, no wannabe breeder, I don't even care about much except the dog, LOL. 
Thanks for reading my posts, hope you find something interesting.


----------



## redbirddog

http://vermilionvizslas.com/Quincy's Page.htm

Really nice blog page of a good looking hunting and show Hungarian Pointer.

middle picture 4th row down.



> July 2006 Quincy's Profile. Check out those futaki horns, she has 4!


http://vermilionvizslas.com/index.htm

Met a breeder with a new litter of pups two months ago. 3 of the 7 pups had the small ear futaki horns (skin tags). One had two on one ear, the two had single ones.

At field trials and show rings over the last four years, breeders talked about them as just something unique and cool and if their dogs have them they love showing them off, and several of them did. 

RBD


----------



## redbirddog

On the other end of our Vizslas. Do yours have butt swirls. How how about those shoulder angel wings?

Look closely and you should see the little swirls of fur on each butt cheek and on the shoulder blades the fur should just be a little lighter draping down behind the shoulders. These, unlike the ear tags, are almost universal in smooth-coat Vizslas.

Unique dogs in every aspect.

RBD


----------



## datacan

Yes, we have butt swirls  two of them :-* 
angel wings?... Interesting.



Unrelated, was just watching this TED talk
http://www.ted.com/talks/peter_van_manen_how_can_formula_1_racing_help_babies.html


----------



## CrazyCash

No horns on my red devils, but they have butt swirls and angel wings . The angel wings are pretty visible on Cash, even though he's missing one of his wings...


----------



## tech_dog

Our puppy, from Russet Leather with a new Hungarian import mixed in, has two on each ear. The horn marked with #1 is on the outside of the ear, visible in the first picture, and the horn marked with #2 is on the underside. We've got butt swirls and wings as well. Who thought this stuff up?


----------



## CatK

Yes!!! So glad you mentioned the angel wings! Morris has a beautiful pair, really clear, I'll get a photo and post this eve. I wondered if he was going white SUPER early  (15 weeks old!)...

I also love his butt swirls... I'm learning all the lingo from this site


----------



## FLgatorgirl

We have the trifecta going on Ellie, three horns, cutie bootie swirls and very prominent angel wings!!


----------



## CatK

Not an artistic photo, but the only time he's still and facing away from me is when he's guzzling!

Is this what you mean by angel wings? 

I didn't take a piccy of the butt swirls


----------



## redbirddog

CatK,

Those are angel wings. He's got a nice set.

RBD


----------



## texasred

Swirls is a word we don't use very often in the house. The dogs think were saying squirrels, then they all have to check out the backyard.


----------



## SandraDee

Our V has horns. My kids call them pinky horns and were convinced the first christmas that we had him, that he was going to turn into a reindeer


----------



## hobbsy1010

Got the 'horn'!!!!!

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-BXfN45r/0/X3/i-BXfN45r-X3.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## gabril1

Milo has the but swirls and the angel wings!


----------



## LEVIsMom

Very interesting information, never knew about the horns. My Levi definitely has great set of wings and cute swirls!


----------



## VelcroV

My pup, Jenks has 2 on each ear. We have only had him 2 weeks (he's 11 weeks) and I noticed it last week and thought it was weird. Glad to hear it's a thing of pride.


----------



## hobbsy1010

VelcroV said:


> My pup, Jenks has 2 on each ear. We have only had him 2 weeks (he's 11 weeks) and I noticed it last week and thought it was weird. Glad to hear it's a thing of pride.


Welcome to the 'Special' Club


----------



## Nelly

I first found Nelly's at about 10 weeks, almost took her to the vet before I did a little research and discovered what they were!

Just feels like a little bump, she only has one on her right ear, I love it.

P.s. photo of mega butt swirls! 

We also have one little chest whirl, great for playing with!


----------



## Lyndam

How interesting. My 11 week old baby, Ruby, has one if these, breeder described it as a skin tag and I was considering getting it removed on spaying ......thinking differently now.


----------



## Külli Tõnisson

We have one  she is also from Hungary!


----------



## Betty

couldn't open the picture, I have no clue as to what they are!


----------



## texasred

They are just small ear tags, at the top of the ears.
http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/futaki.htm


----------

